# Summer League: Blazers vs Celtics Game thread



## hasoos

Well here we go. Now we get to see Oden, and see if any of the guys might have improved over the summer.:worthy:


----------



## hasoos

Any bets on number of alley oops Sergio dishes?:biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B

ready to go!


----------



## yuyuza1

Yo! 

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


----------



## hasoos

Its hilarious listening to these Boston Announcers. Boston could be top 4 in the east!


4 in east=not in playoffs in west.

:biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder

hasoos said:


> Its hilarious listening to these Boston Announcers. Boston could be top 4 in the east!
> 
> 
> 4 in east=not in playoffs in west.
> 
> :biggrin:


Even with Ray Allen I'll be surprised if Boston is in the top seven in the East.


----------



## hasoos

It blows me away how fast this all has seemed to happen. It seems like yesterday we just won the lottery!


----------



## yakbladder

hasoos said:


> It blows me away how fast this all has seemed to happen. It seems like yesterday we just won the lottery!


It pretty much was..the killer is after the summer league waiting till October.


----------



## B_&_B

Boston announcers? Arent these NBA TV guys?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Here we go! The start of a new era.


----------



## yuyuza1

Leon Powe looks awfully familiar to JRich.


----------



## hasoos

Great look by Sergio to Lamarcus:yay:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Aldridge with the first bucket. Nice pass from Rodriguez


----------



## yakbladder

LMA looks bigger in a good way.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

What was Oden thinking on that goaltend?!?!


----------



## B_&_B

G.Green is huckin'!

ODEN with the block!.... well, goaltend. :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Zach who?

Aldridge is gonna be really good really soon.


----------



## Miksaid

Aldridge 5 - Oden 2

That's the score. HAHAHAHHAHA. Funny.


----------



## B_&_B

Being able to watch this live online is great!! the picture quality is darn good!


----------



## B_&_B

Did Aldridge wear #12 last year?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Baby Davis doesn't look as beefy as he used to.


----------



## yuyuza1

Bull**** foul. 

Davis hooked Greg.


----------



## yakbladder

2 fouls...not sure what quality of foul call they were..


----------



## B_&_B

here comes FREELAND!


----------



## hasoos

Oden having some problem with the speed so far, 3 fouls.


----------



## B_&_B

Oden's early fouls arent that big of a deal... they get 10 fouls in summer league.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Damn... Oden out with foul trouble already


----------



## SheedSoNasty

B_&_B said:


> Did Aldridge wear #12 last year?


Yes


----------



## yakbladder

We're not boxing out especially well right now.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

everyone looks a bit too excited


----------



## hasoos

That was a great pin down for Webster!


----------



## yakbladder

There ya go Webster! Why can't you make those during the season?


----------



## B_&_B

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> everyone looks a bit too excited


Ya, they need to settle down. I'm sure they will after this 1st quarter.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

sergio!! c'mon this isnt euro league


----------



## hasoos

Awesome block by Freeland! He got way up there!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

joel with the block!!


----------



## knickstorm

whre's mcroberts!??! cant even beat freeland off the bench?

gerald green needs to check the ego out at the door, stop showing off, u just gave em 2 pts


----------



## yakbladder

That wasn't that impressive a block (gt) by Green. I don't know why the Boston announcers are so impressed.... Yeah, he swatted a ball almost at the rim. Yawn...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

knickstorm said:


> whre's mcroberts!??! cant even beat freeland off the bench?
> 
> gerald green needs to check the ego out at the door, stop showing off, u just gave em 2 pts


No kidding


----------



## B_&_B

I saw Roy on the bench... kinda looks like J.Jack there also. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## B_&_B

yakbladder said:


> That wasn't that impressive a block (gt) by Green. I don't know why the Boston announcers are so impressed.... Yeah, he swatted a ball almost at the rim. Yawn...


These arent Boston announcers.


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> These arent Boston announcers.


Sorry, I thought someone said earlier (or in a different thread) that they were. In any event, it's inconsequential in context.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Aldridge is a beast!


----------



## B_&_B

Here Comes Mcbob!!!


----------



## yakbladder

Looking reallllly rusty out there...Sergio's a little off. But LMA, it's like he just picked up where left off during the season.


----------



## B_&_B

SLOPPY!!!


----------



## Yega1979

Great, we're getting our *** kicked. Freeland is crap, and Martel is inWizable.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Pretty ugly quarter for our guys


----------



## hasoos

All the Blazer point guards seem lost so far. I would like to see Koponen. At least Green is playing defense.


----------



## yakbladder

Yega1979 said:


> Great, we're getting our *** kicked. Freeland is crap, and Martel is inWizable.


It is the first summer league game. Who cares?


----------



## B_&_B

What A Shot!!!


----------



## knickstorm

rondo 75 footer!!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Rondo from full court!


----------



## yuyuza1

Not our day.


----------



## Entity

good god


----------



## yakbladder

I like this no-commercial format. I wish all of the TV games were like this.


----------



## B_&_B

Yega1979 said:


> Great, we're getting our *** kicked. Freeland is crap, and Martel is inWizable.


:lol: 

clueless

Oden is crap to, lets trade him now... right Yega?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Yega, take a chill pill.

If this is going on 10 games into the season, you might have something to worry about.


----------



## craigehlo

Get Oden back in. Durant sucked at the start of the Sonics game and he still got a lot of run.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I wonder if Hamilton will get a serious consideration again this year.


----------



## yakbladder

SheedSoNasty said:


> I wonder if Hamilton will get a serious consideration again this year.


I just don't see it happening. If they want to bring Freeland over here to rescue him from Europe and if they want to keep McRoberts to hang out with Oden, where's the spot? Unless he's on the IR/Rescue squad.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Quick observation:

Ray Allen and Allen Ray are on the same team.

I bet nothing like that has ever happened.


----------



## B_&_B

SheedSoNasty said:


> I wonder if Hamilton will get a serious consideration again this year.


No way. As of now, we have no real room on the roster for him. I'd rather have Freeland on the roster anyway.


----------



## Yega1979

I'm not worried, just making a statement. It's all true.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

yakbladder said:


> I just don't see it happening. If they want to bring Freeland over here to rescue him from Europe and if they want to keep McRoberts to hang out with Oden, where's the spot? Unless he's on the IR/Rescue squad.


You're probably right.


----------



## B_&_B

ODEN is back! 

LETS GO GREG!


----------



## knickstorm

stop blowing htem whistles, lettem play


----------



## B_&_B

Lamarcus is throwing it up everytime he gets the rock.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Enough with the Oden / Durant debate! We've heard enough for the past month.


----------



## knickstorm

SheedSoNasty said:


> Quick observation:
> 
> Ray Allen and Allen Ray are on the same team.
> 
> I bet nothing like that has ever happened.


except it's allan ray i think, and that idiot announcer cant even differentiate b'tween allan ray and gabe pruitt


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> Lamarcus is throwing it up everytime he gets the rock.


It's like Zach never left...except that LMA plays great defense.

Now if Oden could just get in the act and somebody in the supporting cast could start hitting shots.


----------



## yakbladder

What the hell? Again the announcers all over the jock of a Boston player for goaltending.


----------



## yuyuza1

Look out, *****es!!!


----------



## B_&_B

Nice! Rebound and DUNK by GREG!

I think we'll see that a few times this year! :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos

Iiiiiitsss Aalliiiveeee!!! Oden With The Dunk!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

FINALLY! Oden with a major dunk


----------



## knickstorm

nice reb and stuff by oden, then again, it's over leon powe, at least he's got more pts than fouls now


----------



## craigehlo

ODEN with the monster dunk!


----------



## B_&_B

Lamarcus is going to be special... on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Entity

Boom! Don't swat him, he'll make you pay. (okay, it was a goal tend)


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I forget how quick Aldridge is to jump.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

twin towers


----------



## B_&_B

I wish these announcers would stop sniffin' Roy's jock. :biggrin:


----------



## loyalty4life

Oden with the DUNK - and one!!! :yay::yay:

WOW, my first scene of him dunking on our team. SWEET.


----------



## yakbladder

Actually, Oden's passing has really impressed me. He knows he needs to throw it out, not force it..and he's looking for the biggest target in LMA, which is really smart. Way to go Greg!


----------



## hasoos

Green is playing excellent defense.


----------



## B_&_B

G.Green reminds me of a mediocre Kobe. He's got the ego and he doesnt pass.


----------



## yakbladder

Peter!


----------



## knickstorm

announcer needs to calm down, talking how portland basically a pg away from being championship contenders, then he starts going down the list and put roy down as the 2 and 3


----------



## SheedSoNasty

They're saying Miles is DONE... wow, it's weird to think.

Here comes Pete


----------



## B_&_B

There looks to be a solid crowd there.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

That Wallace guy can jump!


----------



## hasoos

They can take that Ellis guy out any time now.:biggrin:


----------



## knickstorm

why they doubling every time the balls thrown down the oden's man?? either davis or powe, he's supposed to be bill russel or whatever defensive monster, let him d his man up, he's got 10 fouls to use


----------



## yakbladder

Peter's defense looks pretty good so far - at least he's really making an effort to keep up with his man around all the back picks.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

yakbladder said:


> Peter's defense looks pretty good so far - at least he's really making an effort to keep up with his man around all the back picks.


He's a 6'4" guy, too. Hopefully he can pan out and provide some size at the position.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Green with some nice hustle out there. He seems like a pretty smart player.


----------



## yakbladder

Webster..I swear the guy just isn't taking 'em when he has it open on the outside. Make it a difficult, fade-away or spin shot and he'll take it, but he's seems hesitant on the outside.


----------



## B_&_B

Trail Blazer asst. coach Bill Bayno was the head coach at UNLV after Tark left. I saw him on the bench and thought that he coached in Vegas, so I looked it up.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Bill_Bayno__A_Success_Story-186674-1218.html


----------



## hasoos

SheedSoNasty said:


> Green with some nice hustle out there. He seems like a pretty smart player.



Yea its too bad he hasn't knocked down many open looks so far. But he gets after it, you got to give him that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

yakbladder said:


> Webster..I swear the guy just isn't taking 'em when he has it open on the outside. Make it a difficult, fade-away or spin shot and he'll take it, but he's seems hesitant on the outside.


I noticed that as well. I really hope he gets his act together this year because he has the physical tools to be good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Oden fairly unimpressive thus far, but it sure is fun to see him out there.


----------



## Five5even

I am slightly disappointed at Odens start, however it was probably expected. His first series wasnt good at all. I dont know what he was thinking with that goaltend, however once Oden came back in the second time him and Aldridge were looking pretty solid.

They had some nice passes and cuts with Sergio along with some outstanding defensive plays. With the ball going through Oden and Aldridge on offense they cut into a lead quite a bit.

I'd love to see them work that inside out with Sergio, Oden, LA and Webster in the second half.


----------



## drexlersdad

Id like them to give kopponen the ball and let him run for a few minutes. he seems to be playing sg. Mcroberts is lost as well.


----------



## gamadict

Oden looked fine on offense, other then the suprisingly atrocious FT stroke. Got position, some nice passes

I'm baffled as to why he looks so out of rhythm on D and rebounding. There were two boards/putbacks near him that really shouldn't have happened


----------



## hasoos

Oden looked nervous coming out. He also looks like he isn't used to shooting free throws with his right hand anymore, kind of funny. But he settled down in the 2nd, and you can see he really knows how to post up. That play they ran with him and Aldridge diving to the hoop look devastating. If Aldridge hadn't dropped the 2nd that was going to be a Tomahawk.

Koponen looked to be a good defender, he recovered really well even when rubbed off on screens. 

Taurean Green got after it, but a little out of control on offense. 

The Italian SG who started didn't impress me at all.

Martell needs to quit being so tentative. The same problem as the last few years.

Sergio was pretty wreckless in the first half. You could tell he had not played with the other players because he passed to guys in spots where they were not comfortable catching the ball. 

Freeland- Overall I thought he played well. Really rough on offense, but the guy knows how to block shots and rebound. That is half the battle.


----------



## ehizzy3

the oden goaltend was funny as hell


----------



## Five5even

Taurean Green has been solid so far. I love his hustle and defense right now.

Gerald Green is lighting us up though. And no thanks to Rondo after that 90 foot bomb...


----------



## B_&_B

cool behind the scenes thing about the draft during halftime.


----------



## yakbladder

gamadict said:


> Oden looked fine on offense, other then the suprisingly atrocious FT stroke. Got position, some nice passes
> 
> I'm baffled as to why he looks so out of rhythm on D and rebounding. There were two boards/putbacks near him that really shouldn't have happened


I kind of wonder if he's not used to having someone like LMA back him up. It seems like Oden was always "The One" and now LMA is able to handle more than his fair share.

I think the biggest problem with the twin towers will be getting them not to both viciously attack the ball and end up colliding.


----------



## B_&_B

Gotta love the fact that Roy is on the bench. Can he impress me anymore? He's amazing... a special guy, a special player, and a great leader.


----------



## hasoos

Yea so far when it comes down to it, the Blazer guards have produced jack. Actually more like about 1/5th of what Jack would. Pardon the pun.


----------



## yakbladder

That first play was an obvious script Oden to LMA...think the coaches picked up on that working.


----------



## Five5even

yakbladder said:


> I kind of wonder if he's not used to having someone like LMA back him up. It seems like Oden was always "The One" and now LMA is able to handle more than his fair share.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with the twin towers will be getting them not to both viciously attack the ball and end up colliding.


A few of the non-rebounds were because someone else didnt box out.

But still, Oden has been getting throttled on the defensive boards.

Maybe because he is sick still?


----------



## yuyuza1

What a bull**** foul again.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Can Frye participate in summer league play with us? If he can, he should be out there.


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> Gotta love the fact that Roy is on the bench. Can he impress me anymore? He's amazing... a special guy, a special player, and a great leader.


Where's he sitting? I keep looking, but don't see him.


----------



## gamadict

Note to refs: just because fouls are essentially unlimited doesn't mean you have to work extra-hard to use them all


----------



## yakbladder

Five5even said:


> A few of the non-rebounds were because someone else didnt box out.
> 
> But still, Oden has been getting throttled on the defensive boards.
> 
> Maybe because he is sick still?


He's not even in good condition, has a sinus infection, and tonsils that need to be removed...

Yeah, that may be part of it...


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Oden isnt in shape and has been sick for about a month. 
These refs SUCK. 
LMA is going to be a stud


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Surprisingly, we got worse after the half.


----------



## yuyuza1

Refs are starting to piss me off. Let 'em play!


----------



## yakbladder

SheedSoNasty said:


> Surprisingly, we got worse after the half.


First play out of the box was good. After that, meh...


----------



## B_&_B

yakbladder said:


> Where's he sitting? I keep looking, but don't see him.


towards the end of the bench... white t-shirt.


----------



## hasoos

That Italian guard the Blazers have is flat outclassed.


----------



## yakbladder

Blocking foul? Gerald Green launched into his mid-section...


----------



## yuyuza1

WOW! These refs have to be joking.


----------



## gamadict

Oden went straight up...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Oden with 7 fouls in 10 minutes...


----------



## B_&_B

according to the box score right now, we are winning. :biggrin:

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700004


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

let tham play


----------



## gi0rdun

Yay Oden is going to get a triple double 10 Points 10 Boards 10 Fouls.


----------



## gi0rdun

You're going to let them play with that foul? o_o


----------



## sportsnut1975

Martell still can't hit an open jumper! Can we trade him for something better please.


----------



## baler

Time for the blazers to shop Matell if they can FIND anyone to take him. Should have gone to college. First, he won't shot then just chucks up bricks. I know its the first summer league game but this is his third year!! MAN UP Martell!


----------



## gi0rdun

Lol the thingy fell. xD


----------



## yuyuza1

Can Roy suit up? We're getting embarassed.


----------



## gamadict

Celtics three guard look is apparently the optimal summer league strategy, because in the games I've seen today any contact inside is a foul


----------



## Suetz23

where are you guys watching this game i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Summer League games are always dominated by guards.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm still hoping that Martell will turn it around. He had a solid stretch of about 10 games last year before hurting his shoulder. I still have faith.


----------



## gi0rdun

Suetz23 said:


> where are you guys watching this game i cant find it anywhere


I'm watching it online you download the stream with FlashGet and play it on VLC, you can try the NBA website but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## TM

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Spoolie Gee said:


> Summer League games are always dominated by guards.


and LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Jesus these refs STINK.


----------



## knickstorm

its ray not pruitt!!! 2nd time for this announcer, prep up and your hw before broadcasting the games boy


----------



## sportsnut1975

Air Ball by Martell


----------



## B_&_B

Suetz23 said:


> where are you guys watching this game i cant find it anywhere


check page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Martell needs to learn what his role is.


----------



## yakbladder

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm still hoping that Martell will turn it around. He had a solid stretch of about 10 games last year before hurting his shoulder. I still have faith.


I'd say you're in a minority at this point. I'd like to believe he'll blossom but it seems he's just filling space right now. Maybe he needs everything run for him, maybe he's lacking inspiration. I dunno.


----------



## B_&_B

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm still hoping that Martell will turn it around. He had a solid stretch of about 10 games last year before hurting his shoulder. I still have faith.


Me too. 1 bad summer league game isnt going to make me jump on the "trade Martell" bandwagon.

But he does need to step it up... soon!


----------



## Suetz23

TM, that link doesnt work


----------



## crandc

Sound quality was horrible on my computer, I had to shut it off. Maybe one or two out of every 5 words, video kept stopping. Impossible to watch.


----------



## yuyuza1

Where the hell was the foul? Ray just tripped.


----------



## gi0rdun

This is a little embarrassing. Oden is getting owned by Second Rounders and undrafted guys.


----------



## gi0rdun

I like Aldridge.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

yakbladder said:


> I'd say you're in a minority at this point. I'd like to believe he'll blossom but it seems he's just filling space right now. Maybe he needs everything run for him, maybe he's lacking inspiration. I dunno.


You may be right. I would just hate to give up on a guy that's so young that has so much potential.


----------



## B_&_B

crandc said:


> Sound quality was horrible on my computer, I had to shut it off. Maybe one or two out of every 5 words, video kept stopping. Impossible to watch.


Is it playing thru your windows media player? Mine is working great.

Page 1 of this thread is the link I am using.


----------



## yakbladder

SheedSoNasty said:


> You may be right. I would just hate to give up on a guy that's so young that has so much potential.


Yeah, no sense trading him right now because his value is rock bottom. We can at least keep him this year and see if his shot picks up. It's only the first summer league game, I know he'll be better after a couple of these. Just needs to get warmed up...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

You're not missing much, crandc.

The announcers just said "let them play" in reference to the refs...


----------



## rx2web

Video is nice and smooth for me. using widows Media player. DSL connection with 768mb line. fairly watchable at 200% Only loses a few frames when I reload this webpage. I'm enjoying the webcast though.


----------



## B_&_B

It's the first Summer League game... relax guys!


----------



## yakbladder

What? No foul on Oden?!?!? Every other block was an automatic foul...I'm impressed.


----------



## yuyuza1

Damn Webster!


----------



## Peaceman

B_&_B said:


> Me too. 1 bad summer league game isnt going to make me jump on the "trade Martell" bandwagon.
> 
> But he does need to step it up... soon!



I agree, but if Martell can't be a top three player on our team after sumer league is over, I will start being concerned. Martell should be dominating at least in streaks. One game will not change my opinion, but if he continues to struggle the whole summer, I will question his future.


----------



## B_&_B

Impressive dunk attempt by Webster. That's the fire I want to see from him all game long!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Holy ****, that dunk by Webster would have been insane!


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> It's the first Summer League game... relax guys!


I don't care if it's an intra-league scrimmage between Our Lady of The Worthless Miracle and Hellen Keller's School For Blind Girls playing, these refs stink. It takes away from the marginal scouting/entertainment value.


----------



## rx2web

Almost a sick dunk by Martell. Where is that aggresiveness earlier?


----------



## B_&_B

Nice flop Allred


----------



## gi0rdun

That would've been amazing.


----------



## gi0rdun

Go Oden Go!!!!!!!


----------



## Superblaze

Allred is a flopper


----------



## B_&_B

Didnt we stink it up our first summer league game last year also?... and Aldridge and Roy turned out OK. :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

B_&_B said:


> Didnt we stink it up our first summer league game last year also?... and Aldridge and Roy turned out OK. :biggrin:


I'm not worried one bit about Oden but you have to agree that he's not playing very good tonight. That's just being objective.


----------



## Entity

Martell's looking a little meaner now.


----------



## yakbladder

Okay, we've spotted them 23 points. Now we can cruise home to the win...


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow Wallace


----------



## B_&_B

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm not worried one bit about Oden but you have to agree that he's not playing very good tonight. That's just being objective.


True, very true. But its his first real (sort of) NBA game, and he's sick (having his tonsils removed soon). I'm also not worried about him at all.


----------



## hasoos

Really from what I have seen tonight the Blazer guard play really has stunk so far.


----------



## Ed O

B_&_B said:


> Didnt we stink it up our first summer league game last year also?... and Aldridge and Roy turned out OK. :biggrin:


And the team was lousy.

This is only the first game, and my expectations aren't that high for this season, anyway. But make no mistake: there are at least four rotation players playing extensively in this game. Sergio, Martell, Aldridge and Oden are all probably going to be in our top 8 or 9 players.

I find it hard to believe they're going to be THIS bad, but given the youth of our other rotation players (Roy, Jack, possibly Outlaw) this team needs time to live up to what so many think they already are. 

Ed O.


----------



## yakbladder

hasoos said:


> Really from what I have seen tonight the Blazer guard play really has stunk so far.


Agreed. Green and Peter have looked good defensively. But otherwise a little weak all-around for everyone.

But it's the first game.


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow Allan Ray :O


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh that woke me up.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Ed O said:


> And the team was lousy.
> 
> This is only the first game, and my expectations aren't that high for this season, anyway. But make no mistake: there are at least four rotation players playing extensively in this game. Sergio, Martell, Aldridge and Oden are all probably going to be in our top 8 or 9 players.
> 
> I find it hard to believe they're going to be THIS bad, but given the youth of our other rotation players (Roy, Jack, possibly Outlaw) this team needs time to live up to what so many think they already are.
> 
> Ed O.


But honestly Ed, do you think this one game is ANY sort of indicator for the upcoming season? I mean if they play like this for the entire summer league I might be concerned but this just seems so meaningless.


----------



## gi0rdun

That girl on the right of Doc Rivers is hot.


----------



## B_&_B

That pass from Martell for the Aldridge dunk will be on the local highlights tonight!


----------



## yakbladder

Now suddenly we turn up the intensity on D...


----------



## hasoos

Aldridge is showing he is ready. Webster playing better this quarter.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

God Aldridge looks awesome.


----------



## B_&_B

giordun said:


> That girl on the right of Doc Rivers is hot.


pervert!

:cheers: 

:biggrin:


----------



## rx2web

I like the quick pass out of the defensive rebound to webster on the wing, who fires it into the streaking Alderidge for the dunk. Did it twice, one fast break martell took it himself. Speed up the game and suddenly we dont' look so bad.


----------



## gi0rdun

Yo it's the LaMarcus Aldridge show!


----------



## crowTrobot

ok lets start the game over. we're finally playing defense.


----------



## Ed O

Spoolie Gee said:


> But honestly Ed, do you think this one game is ANY sort of indicator for the upcoming season? I mean if they play like this for the entire summer league I might be concerned but this just seems so meaningless.


I'm not at all concerned. I think that every game means SOMETHING, though. If they are able to lay this kind of egg against a mediocre Boston summer league team, AND since so much of our normal rotation is playing, I think it demonstrates how difficult it is to win with a roster filled with your players... however talented those players are.

Which is OK... at least to me. I think my expectations are pretty set for the year, and I know that there are going to be games like this both preseason and in the regular season.

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life

We are definitely seeing the relentless team of last year with not giving up. Aldridge is doing great.


----------



## SodaPopinski

Spoolie Gee said:


> God Aldridge looks awesome.


Did he change his first name?

-Pop


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow that was gonna happen again. Nice swat by Gerald.

EDIT - Whoops it's a foul.


----------



## Entity

Oh yeah, LMA is ready to start at PF. :yay:


----------



## B_&_B

SodaPopinski said:


> Did he change his first name?
> 
> -Pop


:lol: 

Ya, its now Sweet Cheeks Aldridge... or how about LaDunk Aldridge.


----------



## yakbladder

Nice hook


----------



## Superblaze

Oden Block!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Nice block Oden!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

nice block by oden!


----------



## gi0rdun

Hey Greg Oden made a field goal!


----------



## gi0rdun

And a block as well. Lol my stream is so slow.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

not in ODENS lane!!


----------



## B_&_B

I think the college 3 point line throws some of the guys off.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Lord everybody going at the dude!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

ouch... Powe landed fairly hard there


----------



## gamadict

Again, giving 10 fouls per player is not a message to the refs that they want fouls to be a big part of these games. The teams want LESS impact from the refs


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

at least he got his money's worth with those fouls


----------



## Superblaze

McRoberts and Koponen are getting no minutes at all.


----------



## yakbladder

Superblaze said:


> McRoberts and Koponen are getting no minutes at all.


Probably because they won't be playing here during the season.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Alot of players we're going at Oden, wanting to prove themselves in Summer league. I doubt that happens in the regular season.


----------



## SodaPopinski

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Alot of players we're going at Oden, wanting to prove themselves in Summer league. I doubt that happens in the regular season.


Couldn't be further from the truth. Players will always test new guys. It'll be close to the same way in the regular season.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder

SodaPopinski said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. Players will always test new guys. It'll be close to the same way in the regular season.
> 
> -Pop


I think that'll be true to some extent. But I think when LMA starts making them pay by popping jumper after jumper, they'll focus back on the game as a whole.


----------



## For Three! Rip City!

Uh yes, but just not OUR guards. Sergio does not look like starting material. Neither does Webster. I hope it's just early but Sergio really, really looks out classed out there. I do like Green though.


----------



## MARIS61

LOL, Doc signing autographs with a minute left in the game.

Lack of respect?


----------



## B_&_B

Well guys... it's been real, and its been fun... but not real fun.

I've got beer to drink and Man vs. Wild on the DVR to watch.

bye bye!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

SodaPopinski said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. Players will always test new guys. It'll be close to the same way in the regular season.
> 
> -Pop



I'm not saying it won't happen, but when teams are trying to win, the last thing on their mind is testing a young guy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Webster making the score look somewhat respectable.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

B_&_B said:


> Well guys... it's been real, and its been fun... but not real fun.
> 
> I've got beer to drink and Man vs. Wild on the DVR to watch.
> 
> bye bye!



See ya! It's nice to know that I wasn't here just talking to myself

:biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Yes Martell!


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow Webster


----------



## loyalty4life

Martel for 3 and fouled!! Wow, that looked really good.


----------



## SodaPopinski

NBA.com box score currently says 72-64 Boston. Is that even close to correct?

-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty

That's spot on, Soda.


----------



## rx2web

LaMarcus with 24 and 10. Too bad we got rid of Zach...how are we going to replace his scoring and rebounding? And LaMarcus is such a ball hog. The offense totally shuts down so he can get his numbers.


----------



## rx2web

make that 26 and 10 for LaMarcus.


----------



## Five5even

Martell is just torturing us...

he misses so many shots early when the game is meaning something, then he scores in a flurry when he gets junk minutes.

I dont know what to think, except i wish he would make those shots when it counts.


----------



## crowTrobot

rx2web said:


> make that 26 and 10 for LaMarcus.



11 rb


----------



## gi0rdun

This game is over. Oh well.


----------



## Yega1979

Every blazer who wasn't named LaMarcus Aldridge sucked. Except for Webster...who was ok...but still disappointing for summer league. Our bigs didn't rebound.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

Yega1979 said:


> Every blazer who wasn't named LaMarcus Aldridge sucked. Except for Webster...who was ok...but still disappointing for summer league. Our bigs didn't rebound.


webster's stats didnt mean anything. they were all junk time when the C's mailed it in


----------



## baler

Yega1979 said:


> Every blazer who wasn't named LaMarcus Aldridge sucked. Except for Webster...who was ok...but still disappointing for summer league. Our bigs didn't rebound.


Agreed. LaMarcus is going to be an incredible player. I am very happy we got him. Webster needs to start being more agressive like he was in the 4th. I am so tired of watching him just loaf around for 3 quarters then get agressive. Thats what 1st year guys do....not three year guys on the bubble.


----------



## Five5even

Greg Oden better start rebounding...

How is it that Leon Powe outclassed Greg Oden?


----------



## knickstorm

SodaPopinski said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. Players will always test new guys. It'll be close to the same way in the regular season.
> 
> -Pop


i disagree, completely, true, they'll go at him twice and then stop. Cause by then he'll be on tbe bench for the rest of the half in foul trouble.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Ed O said:


> I'm not at all concerned. I think that every game means SOMETHING, though. If they are able to lay this kind of egg against a mediocre Boston summer league team, AND since so much of our normal rotation is playing, I think it demonstrates how difficult it is to win with a roster filled with your players... however talented those players are.
> 
> Which is OK... at least to me. I think my expectations are pretty set for the year, and I know that there are going to be games like this both preseason and in the regular season.
> 
> Ed O.


Even with some rotation players on the team, it's still SO far from our actual team. I've just never seen summer league to be any kind of indication on team or even player success for the upcoming season. It's just rat ball.


----------



## Yega1979

I don't think it's meaningless. We could tell that Zach was in a different dimension when he was regularly pouring in 40+ in summer league. It was also in summer league play that Roy first opened our eyes to how good he was going to be right out of the gates. Basically, if you're going to be worth a darn in the NBA, you've got to play really well in the summer league. 

LA was playing like the only legit NBA player for us tonight.


----------



## Perfection

Was it just me or did it seem like Rodriguiz dribbled the ball extremely high off the ground...seems a bit sloppy and easy to give up steals (though it makes it easier for one-handed passes).


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Yega1979 said:


> I don't think it's meaningless. We could tell that Zach was in a different dimension when he was regularly pouring in 40+ in summer league. It was also in summer league play that Roy first opened our eyes to how good he was going to be right out of the gates. Basically, if you're going to be worth a darn in the NBA, you've got to play really well in the summer league.
> 
> LA was playing like the only legit NBA player for us tonight.


Your talking about how players played over the course of several games. One single game, especially the first, is no sort of predictor on future success. If Oden plays like this the entire time then I'll be concerned.


----------



## MaxaMillion711

I have some HQ Highlights to post. Do I post them in here? or do I create another thread?


----------



## Dan

243 posts for a summer league game. 

last year? we sometimes had games where we didn't even have a post for a game.

we've come a long way (back to how it used to be in here).


----------



## yuyuza1

How is it that Hamilton and Ellis are getting playing time, when Koppenen and McRoberts aren't. Fire Monty!


----------



## sa1177

yuyuza1 said:


> How is it that Hamilton and Ellis are getting playing time, when Koppenen and McRoberts aren't. Fire Monty!


Summer league is used to evaluate scrubs...Kopponen and McRobare keepers already.


----------



## Dan

McRobare?

is there anything you want to tell us?


----------



## barfo

yuyuza1 said:


> How is it that Hamilton and Ellis are getting playing time, when Koppenen and McRoberts aren't. Fire Monty!


My guess is the other guys will get major minutes in a later game. Probably the coaches thought that Hamilton and Ellis were less likely to have first-game jitters than Ko. and Mc., so their turn came first.

barfo


----------



## MAS RipCity

Not the best start, but what did we REALY expect from Oden? I was hoping for 10 pts, 7rebs, 3 assts, 2 blocks...he fell a bit short of that, mainly on the rebounds but it was his first game. LMA and Martell were bright spots. I think Surge still needs a season or 2 of seasoning before we hand over the reigns. It would have been nice to see Rudy play....I also wanted to hear more about Josh and Petteri. From the sounds of it, Taurean might be a 3rd string keeper. Man, LaMarcus.....holy jeez...is he going to be special or what? You can just tell he and Oden will be unstoppable down low in due time.


----------



## yuyuza1

Post-game interviews:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LlqqGbEyFdY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LlqqGbEyFdY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ASDQWE

He seems much different than the fun guy who entertained the Portland crowds.


----------



## yuyuza1

ASDQWE said:


> He seems much different than the fun guy who entertained the Portland crowds.



Well. yeah. He's upset. Greg got embarassed by two second-round scrubs, and his team lost. Atleast he's taking responsibility and not dishing out excuses.


----------



## Todd

He'll play hard next game, getting embarrassed by scrubs will put a chip on your shoulder in a hurry.


----------



## ASDQWE

The last time he had a look like that, it was vs the Florida Gators


----------



## MAS RipCity

Poor Oden, I hope he's not too hard on himself...I really think he'll come out with a chip on his shoulder and dominate some people tomorrow. I think this was a good experience for the team...now they will bring it!


----------



## Paxil

OK... the one thing that really freaked me out... was when Oden goaltended the jumpshot near the 3 point line from right under the basket. Now... I know he will do better an all... but that type of braincramp is hard to fathom. I just don't know what to make of it. Talk about nerves... I have never seen anything like that before. It wasn't like he was jumping to catch it because he thought it was short either.


----------



## Ed O

yuyuza1 said:


> Post-game interviews:


I <3 Oden.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

Paxil said:


> OK... the one thing that really freaked me out... was when Oden goaltended the jumpshot near the 3 point line from right under the basket. Now... I know he will do better an all... but that type of braincramp is hard to fathom. I just don't know what to make of it. Talk about nerves... I have never seen anything like that before. It wasn't like he was jumping to catch it because he thought it was short either.


He did it on purpose. It wasn't a brain cramp. It was just to say to the opponents "remember I'm here... I'm giving you this one, but remember I'm here."

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

Paxil said:


> OK... the one thing that really freaked me out... was when Oden goaltended the jumpshot near the 3 point line from right under the basket. Now... I know he will do better an all... but that type of braincramp is hard to fathom. I just don't know what to make of it. Talk about nerves... I have never seen anything like that before. It wasn't like he was jumping to catch it because he thought it was short either.


I doubt it was a brainfart, but rather wanted to make a statement.


----------

